
Sales Data for Effective Modern C++ - SeanBoocock
https://scottmeyers.blogspot.com/2017/07/sales-data-for-emc-print-books-digital.html
======
SeanBoocock
I was surprised to see the print editions dominate Meyers royalties; I would
have expected the reverse. Anyone have more insight into the digital vs
traditional book publishing world?

